# Dog Barks During Recall



## Wes Hummer (Oct 18, 2009)

A new one I haven't seen yet...

My young dog(15 months) likes to bark right after I call him on the recall.

I don't want to mess up his speedy/straight recall by punishing or withholding reward too much when he barks.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

No takers on this one anybody?

Is the dog barking contantly while running to you, or is he letting out one bark when you first call? 

I can't remember what seminar I was at where the dog was letting out one bark when being sent to the dumbell. The retrieves were otherwise great, fast, straight, good hold etc. The handler was told not to worry so much about the one bark, as correcting it would likely make things worse than taking a small deduction for the single bark.

If itr's just one bark, I would leave it as long as your recall and down in motion are otherwise where you want it...it's a 10 point exercise...I wouldn't worry about it too much. JMO.

Another thought though...have you tried working the recall from a shorter distance? Does he still bark? At what distance does he begin to bark? If it's the distance building excitement, maybe you could try shortening the distance and SLOWLY moving back over several session and see if that helps out.

That's all I've got


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Tamara Champagne said:


> No takers on this one anybody?
> 
> Is the dog barking contantly while running to you, or is he letting out one bark when you first call?
> 
> ...


I agree with this fully.The idea with the shorter distance and building up to longer distances is a good one.Chances are that if the recall is good in all other respects the judge may not even deduct any points.


----------



## Jo Radley (Jun 19, 2010)

How did you train it and when did the problem start?


----------



## Wes Hummer (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey...


I trained it via the "Ellis" method, hand signal/luring to get into position, then reward. After that was solid I "named" it and paired the recall command right before the hand movement. Soon all I needed was the command and slowly got rid of the hand signal. 

The dog is quite vocal generally and really only started to be a bigger problem once I started to increase the distance.

Thanks for the responses


----------

